# Hino vs Isuzu cab over



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Any opinions ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hino, I worked outta one for a short time, only thing that sukked was climbing in & out of the back


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I took one look at a plumber friend's new Isuzu cab over and wondered why. He is a service plumber. Within a year or so he sold it and went back to a van.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I took one look at a plumber friend's new Isuzu cab over and wondered why. He is a service plumber. Within a year or so he sold it and went back to a van.



Maneuverability. I'm considering my second jet truck. I'd love a F550 but the E450 is already tough enough to negotiate tight areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

I just paid cash for a 2006 Isuzu npr and am fixing to start running service out of it. Love it so far but wouldn't have done it without the lift on back


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The back isn't a concern to me as the jet reel will pull out. The side door will have a step well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would look at the repair shops. I know some people with diesels for example that love them, but they have an awesome mechanic that can always get them fixed no matter what. Or the opposite.....like Ron's and Rick's old sprinter.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a 2007 izuzu NPR. I love got the chasis done by Hackney with aluminum shelving and plastic bins and a ramp. I never had any trouble getting parts out of it or getting in the cab. I can almost stand up all the way in the back and that's saying something since I am 6'5"


----------

